# Amule i sprawa polska

## velociraptor

Cześć, 

znacie jakiś sposób który zmusi Amule do przeszukiwania plików ze znakami diaktrycznymi polskimi ?

wpisanie np. pidżama powoduje że szuka pliku pid wpisanie Łódź powoduje że szuka szegoś o chyba pustej nazwie .

Pozdro

Sławek Velociraptor S.

----------

## btower

 *velociraptor wrote:*   

> Cześć, 
> 
> znacie jakiś sposób który zmusi Amule do przeszukiwania plików ze znakami diaktrycznymi polskimi ?
> 
> wpisanie np. pidżama powoduje że szuka pliku pid wpisanie Łódź powoduje że szuka szegoś o chyba pustej nazwie .
> ...

 

Kto uzywa polskich znaków dialektycznych?

Nie udało mi się ściągnąć mldonkeyem zadnego pliku który miał by plliterki w nazwie, nie mówiąc o wyszukiwaniu.

Podobnie w DCGUI-qt

Jak wpiszesz pidzama to też sporo wyników dostaniesz.

----------

